# Painted Turtle



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

Don;t know a lot. what would I need.
size of tank?
basking light?
heater for water?
and anythign else relevant

Thinking of making the tank it half land half water with some plants and such.
Do they need any kind of filtration for their water??
Do they need to have their water cycled like fish do?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2004)

Here is a link that will give some introductory information on keeping aquatic turtles. http://www.winrosevet.com/Turtles.htm

I haven't kept a turtle in 20 years, but I would say the largest concern with keeping aquatic turtles is water quality. They really crap like a small dog. Without a substantial filtration sytem, you will be changing the water nearly everyday.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

They do poop a lot. You will need a very good filter. You should have a 55G..some people think 30G's are good enough but there not. turtles get big..and the smaller the tank the more water changes..You do need a heater..a basking light..and something for the turtle to float on to bask..I would suggest a bigger filter then your tank, like if you have a 55G tank, get a 70 or 80 Gallon filter. Buy the kind of filter that uses cartridges..the kind that hold on to the back of you tank..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

And no they dont need their water cycled, but you do need to buy the stuff that gets rid of the chlorine if there is any in your aquarium..


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I would say buy a reptile tank that is a 40 gallon. It gives you less length but more width. Because your turtle needs to be able to move. You can feed it on a goldfish diet or a pellet diet. You should have a basking area that is about 80-85 degrees maybe lower. I can't think of anything else yet. When I do I will tell you.


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

Any reasons why I shouldnt keep a wild painted turtle? There are many around here and they need to be rescued off the road


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> Any reasons why I shouldnt keep a wild painted turtle? There are many around here and they need to be rescued off the road


Just make sure that 1; you intend to keep the captive for the rest of its natural life if you intend to pick up a wild turtle, 2; you can legally do so.


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

Thx a lot. Whats their maximum size?


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

The best thing to feed the turtle is ReptoMin Floating Sticks..


----------



## D.A. student (Jun 2, 2004)

try this austins turtle page


----------

